# GX255 went Kah-put



## wmry3798 (Jul 7, 2011)

My GX255, 5 years old seriously broke down just now. I am so bummed out!

I was cutting grass and the next thing I noticed, I smelt rubber burning, the power steering stop working and the hydrastatic doesn't work. No forward or backwards motion. NOW, The engine sound fine, no problems there. However; I found a 2" long coil spring with a hook on each end fell on the ground. Where does that go, I have no idea.

Comments,....Please!

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a shot in the dark as I'm not familiar with your model. Believe this tractor has a vert shaft engine so I'm guessing the main drive belt has let loose. The spring is part of the idler pulley that keep tension on the belt. I'd also look for damage to other components associated with the pulley and belt.

Keep us informed.


----------



## wmry3798 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Mickey,

I have a good friend who's handy on working on small engine to class 8 trucks coming down my house tomorrow evening to help me look into to it further before I hand it over to a repair shop. 

I tell yah, I mow an acre, its hilly, use the diff loc in a couple of spots but this JD has not lived up to its name and I mantain it and keep it clean.

I'll keep you folks posted.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## creekhed1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like the Drive belt!

Look up under the tractor and you'll see a belt up high running from the motor to the tranny (unless you threw it!).

Now the easiest belt to change...but with a manual it's not that tough...


----------



## wmry3798 (Jul 7, 2011)

Its all fix. I replaced the Hydro. Belt. Thanks for the good adviced


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You happy with the deere again?


----------

